# Dorschjiggen mit Vorfach?



## Mendez (10. September 2012)

Moin,

ich werde in wenigen Tagen an der Ostsee Dorsche pilken. Dafür habe ich fertige Vorfächer gekauft. Wenn ich aber mit einem großen Twister mit 40g Jig angeln will muss ich doch auch ein Vorfach haben oder? Ich anglne mit einer geflochtenen. Da ich eigentlich auf Hecht angle habe ich natürlich Stahlvorfächer bis 12 kg. Müsste auch gehen oder?

Danke und Servus


----------



## schlotterschätt (10. September 2012)

*AW: Dorschjiggen mit Vorfach?*



Mendez schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich werde in wenigen Tagen an der Ostsee Dorsche pilken. Dafür habe ich fertige Vorfächer gekauft. Wenn ich aber mit einem großen Twister mit 40g Jig angeln will muss ich doch auch ein Vorfach haben oder? Ich anglne mit einer geflochtenen. Da ich eigentlich auf Hecht angle habe ich natürlich Stahlvorfächer bis 12 kg. Müsste auch gehen oder?
> Danke und Servus



Ein Vorfach beim Twistern mit Geflochtener macht sich immer jut. Wenn der Dorsch den Jummi voll inhaliert und Du beim Anschlag die Geflochtene über die Bürstenzähne ziehst, macht dit, je nach Stärke, schon schnell mal " Peng". 
Allerdings nehme ick, statt eines Stahlvorfaches, lieber 34er oder 40er Trilene Fluorocarbon.
Die is kaum zu sehen und die Zähnchen von olle Dörschi machen ihr nich viel aus.
Dit kannste natürlich auch zum Pilken nehmen.


----------



## Mendez (10. September 2012)

*AW: Dorschjiggen mit Vorfach?*

Da hab ich doch noch bei mir eine Rolle 0,50 FC Schnur gefunden. Das passt.

Danke und Servus


----------



## basstid (10. September 2012)

*AW: Dorschjiggen mit Vorfach?*

Vorfach kann man, kann man aber auch nicht vorschalten. Beim Pilken lass ich es grundsätzlich weg. 1. Meiner Meinung nach sind Dorsche nicht schnurscheu und durchgebissen hat mir auch noch nie ein Ostseedorsch das Geflecht. (Hatte in meinen Extremtagen auch schon mit 0,10er gefischt.) 2. Der Köder lässt sich zum Werfen näher an die Rutenspitze drehen. Dann kann man auch auf vollen Kuttern noch sicher werfen und ggf. auch von unten ausholen.


----------



## udo81 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Dorschjiggen mit Vorfach?*

Hi! Wenn du nur mit Gummifisch angeln möchtest, kannst du auch statt eines FC-Vorfachs ungefähr 1,5 - 2 Rutenlängen FC als "Stoßdämpfer" zwischen Köder und Geflochtene binden (Uni to Uni knot). Das hat sich gut bewährt und rettet dir evtl. manchen sehr knapp hängenden Fisch.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Angler9999 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Dorschjiggen mit Vorfach?*

Das vorbinden einer monofilen Schnur ist deutlich zu empfehlen, da wie genannt Zähne im Spiel sind.
Noch wichtiger ist dem Abrieb an Boardwand, Reeling und Muscheln bzw. Steinen gegenzuwirken.

Ich empfehle auch 1,5 - 2fache Rutenlänge Vorfach. Egal ob's FC oder sonstwas ist. Behindern tut es auf keinen Fall mit dem richtigen Knoten. Siehe Boardsuche monofilie Schnur verbinden mit geflochtener....
Oder Grinner Knoten etc.


----------



## MeFo_83 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Dorschjiggen mit Vorfach?*

wir angeln vom belly und vom kutter immer ohne vorfach und ohne mono!
geflochtene,wirbel und der twister/kopyto.. Noch nie ist mir die schur gerissen oder hat großartig fäden geschmissen! auch bei meinem 70er dorsch war auch danach alles top.
auch wenn die die köder voll inhalliert hatten.
selst die knoten erneuere ich fast nur selten.
die ohne vorfächer (also zusatzköder) geangelt haben, haben bei uns fast immer am besten gefangen.
aber das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen was ihm am besten zusagt 
dickes petri für die tour!


----------



## AndreasG (10. September 2012)

*AW: Dorschjiggen mit Vorfach?*



Mendez schrieb:


> Da hab ich doch noch bei mir eine Rolle 0,50 FC Schnur gefunden. Das passt.
> 
> Danke und Servus



Ich fische grundsätzlich ohne Vorfach vom BB und Kleinboot, verloren habe ich dadurch bisher keine Fische wegen Schnurbruch. 
Ich weis ja nicht welche Stärke deine geflochtene hat, aber eine 50er Mono würde ich erst recht weglassen. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Mendez (10. September 2012)

*AW: Dorschjiggen mit Vorfach?*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Ich weis ja nicht welche Stärke deine geflochtene hat, aber eine 50er Mono würde ich erst recht weglassen.
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas



Ich habe ne 0,19 und 0,21 auf den Rollen. Müsste also gehen.

Servus


----------



## Rosi (12. September 2012)

*AW: Dorschjiggen mit Vorfach?*

Moin, ein Dorsch beißt keine Schnur durch, nicht mal Monofil. Den Stahl laß mal weg. Es ist schade um das Material, falls was abreißt. 
Den Twister würde ich auch weglassen. Das Ding dreht sich doch unentwegt, so etwas brauchst du nicht für Dorsche. Es zieht sich unheimlich schwer hoch und du hast kein Ködergefühl. Auch nicht, wenn der Twister nur ganz winzig ist. 
Bei Gummifischen brauchst du ein Gewicht, nicht nur 40g. In der Ostsee hast du immer Strömungen über Grund. Mindestgewicht sind 60g, bei mehr Wind geh ich bis 100g, meistens reichen 80g aus. Du kannst die 80g an ein Stück Mono hängen, mit Mundschnur. An der Mundschnur ist dein Gummifisch. 
Du kannst auch einen normalen Pilker einfach an das Ende deiner Geflochtenen tüdeln. Damit hast du den besten Kontakt zu Grund und Fisch. Weil kein dehnbares Monofil dazwischen ist. 
Und, wer verkauft denn Vorfächer zum Pilken?|bigeyes

Dorsche zappeln nicht viel, wenn sie aus dem Wasser gehoben werden. Mir ist am Geflecht eigentlich noch nie ein Dorsch ausgeschlitzt. Im Internet wird sooo viel beschrieben.|supergri


----------



## Steinbuttt (13. September 2012)

*AW: Dorschjiggen mit Vorfach?*

Ich verwende beim Dorschjiggen/-pilken grundsätzlich ein 0,50 bis 1m Monovorfach! Weniger als Stoßdämpfer und schon garnicht als Schutz vor Dorschzähnen!|kopfkrat |supergri
Aber als Schutz vor Muscheln oder ähnlichen scharfkantigen Dingen, die meiner geflochtenen Schnur am Meeresgrund gefährlich werden könnten.
Dorsche stehen gern über Muschelgrund und schnell kommt man da mal über eine Kante oder so, da ist so ein Geflecht dann ruck zuck durchgescheuert!

Auch angle ich lieber Einzelköder: also entweder Gummi oder Pilker (muß man dann probieren was besser läuft, es gibt Tage da beißen die Dorsche zB eindeutig besser auf Pilker), von Beifängermontagen halte ich persöhnlich nicht so viel!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## gerihecht (13. September 2012)

*AW: Dorschjiggen mit Vorfach?*

Moin
Zurück  zur Frage : Dorschjiggen mit Vorfach? Ein klares Ja!! 
 Der Pilker hat beim Jiggen ja keinen Drilling und wird nur als Lockmittel und Gewicht benutzt.
Das Vorfach wird mit einem oder zwei leichten Jigköpfen mit Twistweschwänzen gefischt.
Am besten eignet sich das Jiggen für die Abdrift .Beim jiggen wird ja auch nicht wie gewohnt gepilkt.
Der Pilker wird nur leicht angehoben und wieder zu Boden gelassen.
Die Strömung lässt dann die Twister spielen und lockt so dei Dorsche an.
Gruß Gerd


----------



## XDorschhunterX (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dorschjiggen mit Vorfach?*

Echt der Hammer, was hier so alles geschrieben steht!
Vielleicht hätte mal jemand Mendez drauf hinweisen sollen, das seine Hauptschnur in guter Norwegenstärke zum Pilken oder Jiggen in der Ostsse vollkommen overtackled ist, bevor man sich den Sinn oder Unsinn eines vorgeschalteten Monovorfachs die Köpfe heißredet.

Ich stelle es mir vor, wie der Arme versucht mit 0,19mm/0,21mm "Whiplashtau" einen 40 gr Jigkopf + Anhang bei Windstärke 6 auf den Grund zu bekommen. Selbst wenn es keine Whiplash ist, eine 25kg Geflochtene macht auf Ostseekutter genau so viel Sinn, wie ein 50lbs Knüppel mit Rollering. was macht der Arme bei einem auch in der Ostsee unvermeidlichen Hänger? Über Bord gehen; die Rute cracken oder der 4000-er Mefo-/Hecht Rolle eine Korkenzieherachse verpassen. Bei einer 25 kg muß man schon aufpassen das nicht das ein oder andere Körperteil fehlt, wenn sich die Schnur beim Hänger strafft. Selbst mit umwickeltem Knüppel reißt man die nicht so einfach durch. 

Also Not-Messer oder -Schere griffbereit haben.

aber zurück zum Thema:

der Bursche will vom Kutterpilken und nicht vom Kleinboot oder BB wo man die Fische nur bis zur hand anlandet oder maximal 1m aus dem Wasser heben muß.

Auf den gängigen Kuttern sieht es aber anders aus!

Neuerdings ist es außer Mode gekommen, das Fische vom Kutterpersonal gegafft werden oder erst nach mehrmaligem Rufen bequemt sich mal wer aus der Kajüte.

Der beste Spruch, den ich in der jüngeren Vergangenheit auf einem Kutter bekam, war: "Ich bin doch hier nicht zum gaffen auf dem Boot, sondern zum Bier-/Schnaps- und Essenverkaufen."


Also was bleibt:
-Rausheben über die Rute(schönen Gruß an die Garantie- und Gewährleitungspflicht der Hersteller/Händler bei den beliebten 100-120gr Spielzeugpilkruten) oder 
-Rausheben an der Schnur ( sicher mit Mendez 0,21mm 25kg Geflechtschnur ist das sicher gut möglich), 
mit einer 10 kg 0,12-0,15mm enggeflochtenen Geflechtschnur die das Maximum darstellen sollte, sieht das Spiel  für die blanken Hände anders aus. Da wünscht man sich schon ein paar Meter handlichere Mono zum Anfassen ob man nun 0,40 mm ; 0,45mm oder 0,50mm nutzt, ist Haarspalterei. bekannt nutzen seit jahren sogar 0,65mm Vorfächer und fangen ihre Dorsche damit.

Ob nun als Schlagschnur gegen Muscheln oder Steinkanten , als Schockleader gegen Ausshlitzen oder als Hilfe beim Anlanden der Fische. Ich fische auch seit jeher auf dem Kutter mit 0,50mm Monovorfach und und bin deutlich besser mit zurecht gekommen wie ohne Vorfächer. Op man nun teueres FC Material nehmen muß, ist jedem selber überlassen. Mir wäre es deutlich zu teuer bei  

P:s. Pilkvorfächer kauft man nicht, sondern bindet sie selber, da weis man wenigstens, was man selber verbaut hat und das sie halten, was man von einigen gekauften Vorfächern nicht behaupten kann.

:vik:


----------



## MeFo_83 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dorschjiggen mit Vorfach?*



XDorschhunterX schrieb:


> aber zurück zum Thema:
> 
> der Bursche will vom Kutterpilken und nicht vom Kleinboot oder BB wo man die Fische nur bis zur hand anlandet oder maximal 1m aus dem Wasser heben muß.
> 
> ...


und selbst vom kutter machen wir dat genauso! ohne vorfächer,ohne mono und selbst dort  (über 1m hebeweg) funktioniert und hält dieses genauso gut wie anders 
jahrelang erprobt..
das mit dem selbstbinden erzähl mal nem neuling bzw nem tourie der nur mal zum kutterangeln kommt in den ferien.
halte ja auch mehr von selbstgemachten sachen aber geld scheint der rest ja immer am start zu haben 
na wie auch immer der gute sich am ende entscheidet, er wird schon das richtige jetzt tun nach all den meinungen :m

dir jedenfalls dorschhunter , allseits fette fische am haken!#h


----------



## basstid (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dorschjiggen mit Vorfach?*

@Dorschhunter. So schlecht ist die Welt doch tatsächlich nicht... sie ist mindestens 20% besser als du sie beschreibst. 

Trotzdem will ich mal einen Vorschlag machen. Das Leben wäre für alle Angler auf dem Kutter einfacher, wenn nur noch ein Beifänger pro Montage erlaubt wird. Für alle, Profis und Säufer. Ich habe noch nie gesehen, dass ein Angler am Ende des Tages mehr als andere hatte, nur weil er 2 oder mehr Haken gefischt hat. Doubletten will ich nicht fangen, das ist nur Stress und ich mach das ja zur Erholung. 
Ein Beifänger würde besonders für Anfänger die Tüdelgefahr verringern und die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Geradeaus-Würfen erhöhen.
Irgendwie verstehe ich auch nicht, warum die Herstellung eines Pilkvorfaches immer so verkompliziert wird. Nimmst du 1m 50er Schnur und bindest bei 2/3 einen Wirbel ein. Am einfachsten geht der Dropshotknoten, aber auch kurze Seitenarme sind nicht wirklich in die Kategorie "fortgeschritten" einzuordnen. Wer Fische fangen und mitnehmen will, sollte daran nicht scheitern.


----------

